# Cant put down techsupportforum



## Ahza (Mar 8, 2011)

Never thought I could spend 3 hours reading one forum. Has anyone looked into the fact that this forum has a similar affect on people as cocaine? Is anyone else having the same problem? It is quite addicting.. I can't stop.. Help..


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to the internet 

If you enjoy something and are learning at the same time i don't see the problem.

Good thing about TSF, no trolls, knowledge is plentiful and great staff.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been doing computers for years and I've learned some things here and will probably learn some more. :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Just wait til you hit double digits......:4-thatsba 10+ hrs is not uncommon for some of the staff members..... The number of requests for assistance is very high and the dedicated staff try to assist all they can and pass their knowledge on to others. 

Welcome to TSF.......if you have the time you can browse through 3+ million posts......:grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey, welcome to the forum, nice to have you here with us.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol it's very addicting isn't it? Best of all, no spammers, flamers, and trolls get through due to the staff's vigilant effort.



> Just wait til you hit double digits......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, 10+ hours?? I've done that maybe once or twice at best here, but you make it sound like some people do it daily...lol dedication am I right?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ninjaboi said:


> Lol it's very addicting isn't it? Best of all, no *spammers*, flamers, and *trolls* get through due to the staff's vigilant effort.
> Woah, 10+ hours?? I've done that maybe once or twice at best here, but you make it sound like some people do it daily...lol dedication am I right?


These types of issues kept me busy for hours this morning.......:grin: We like to keep a clean house for the benefit of the members.


----------



## Ahza (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome! And 3 million posts??!??!?! Holy s*** .. thank god no trolls though!


----------



## Ahza (Mar 8, 2011)

On a side note im at work, I just fixed my stapler using parts from a pen, I work at a bank I think I'm in the wrong field...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not if you're the CEO......:grin:


----------



## Ahza (Mar 8, 2011)

Sadly no I'm not the CEO haha


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Must be the Chairman in that case...:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF if you think reading is addictive then the answering is really going to shock you lol


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll tell you now, I'm on here from when I come home to when I go to sleep. Great community all around. You can always help out in some areas and meet some new people and staff as some don't venture too far out of their sections. :tongue:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You'll laugh at this thread when you hit 10,000 posts 

One poster has over 60k posts so it goes to show how addicting this forum is for IT fans and the amount of hard-working mods and vigilant staff keep the forum clean of the nasties (trolls, flaming, spam and abuse). Add that into the community and members who have taken residence 

You have found one hellofva forum 


Will that do the trick??


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You have found*

Damn lack of an edit button in C&A. xD


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm a member of a few forums but this is the only one I ever go to anymore. As it's been said we're a family who just likes to help others and learn something new everyday. Welcome to the forum and I hope to hear more form you.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been sitting here long enough to get a headache.....been a long day!! If I bring the stove, microwave, fridge, and a watercloset in here......that means serious reading. 

Anybody see any missing words in Redeye's post (#15)?? I don't see anything wrong.......:4-dontkno


----------



## Hugo Go (Sep 24, 2010)

It's always nice to read useful articles and mostly the attention grabbing thought are those who partake their real life experiences. 
Forum s one way to express out thought without limits as long as it still part of the topic.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Then there's always the 'Offline' section for when you've overloaded on techie-stuff and need to relax and chill out a bit :grin:


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

We're trying to get them to put in a bar but they are balking at that.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

SABL said:


> Anybody see any missing words in Redeye's post (#15)?? I don't see anything wrong.......:4-dontkno


Clever SABL 

I guess one of those vigilant mods did it


----------

